# commercial plow for wrangler???



## hillbillydeluxe

need a heavy duty plow for 2004 jeep wrangler. i had a 7'6'' snoway, but is not heavy duty enough for what i do. i could just trade it in for a f250, but i love how small the jeep is. boss makes sport duty but the mount is only for 97-02,07-10 years, how hard would that be to custom mount that on mine? western came out with the HTS plow, and doesnt make a mount for a wrangler, but someone told me that the hts plow also works on unimount, any one know if thats true? any suggestions?



thanks


----------



## theplowmeister

Fisher makes amounting kit 
http://www.fishersnowplows.com/pdfs/48430.01_040109.pdf
with this mount you can use a fisher 7 1/2 HD plow. 
The mount is NOT heavey duty, you will have to beef it up a Little. I also drilled and welded in tubes into the frame for longer bolts to be used in place of bolt #4


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

thanks, only thing that scares me is the 690 lbs...thats seesm like a awful lot. what do you recommend i do to the front? i have a 2004 stock wrangler..i didnt do anything with it when i had the snoway ( only 280lbs) ( i still "have" it... but its in peices... some lady hit me and totaled it) and anyone know if unimount is capatible with the new HTS plow?


----------



## Snow Miser

fisher also makes the HT plow which is exact same thing as the western HTS except that it is a trip edge instead of a full trip blade. The HT only weighs about 414 lbs.


----------



## theplowmeister

You arnt going to get commercal plows that are lightweight. I added air shocks for the 2000 jeep wrangler the shocks are Front MA 763, Rear MA 765
and I added a 300# rear bumper that plugs into a classIII hitch.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

ok looks like my only option is the fisher. thanks again.... ur a jeep god!


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

well just on fisher's website... closet dealer from me is over an hour away... thats gunna be a issue..


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

hillbillydeluxe;996168 said:


> well just on fisher's website... closet dealer from me is over an hour away... thats gunna be a issue..


I went on fishers website, and no dealers were listed within an hour from me. Called a friend and theres a fisher dealer literally 20 minutes away that I've never heard of, but still. they were not listed on the fisher website. so I'm in luck.


----------



## gunsworth

your 2004 frame is the same as the 97-02 frames, boss must have made a typo or never updated that mount since 02


----------



## c2weech

hillbillydeluxe;995940 said:


> need a heavy duty plow for 2004 jeep wrangler. i had a 7'6'' snoway, but is not heavy duty enough for what i do. i could just trade it in for a f250, but i love how small the jeep is. boss makes sport duty but the mount is only for 97-02,07-10 years, how hard would that be to custom mount that on mine? western came out with the HTS plow, and doesnt make a mount for a wrangler, but someone told me that the hts plow also works on unimount, any one know if thats true? any suggestions?
> 
> thanks


What kind of plowing were you doing with the snow way? I heard some good things about their durability. Cause I was thinking of getting one for my girlfriends Liberty as an extra driveway machine.

What busted on the snow way?

THanks


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

Well, first off. a lady turned infront of me and I T-boned her, the plow is in pieces, and it was totalled when checked out by my dealer. With that being said. I do 8 driveways, and 13 small parking lots. In the middle of the season I went to go take the plow off my Jeep and saw two broken welds, while these were covered under the warranty it was still a hassle to take it the shop mid season. They told me that The 22 series was for a couple driveways only ( homeowner use) and that i was abusing it by using it for more commercial type plowing. And my cutting edge wore really fast.. and had to be replaced after only ONE SEASON.. which i still dont understand. i love snoway.. they are a good plow. But i was starting to get to serious for it. So if your doing a couple driveways.. definetly go snoway!. but if your doing lots ... need something heavy dutier. just my opinion.


----------



## micklock

Check out Snowdogg, they are made by Buyers in Mentor, Ohio. We had over 10" wed and I had no problem doing 3 parking lots, 3 private roads and over 20 driveways with my MD75. One parking lot is a 27 hole golf course/restaurant that is pretty big, I have a manual and the lot is long enough that I can shift into second gear and throw some snow.


----------



## JK-Plow

Boss does not list 03 to 06 for Jeeps, but the 97 to 02 mount works on them. Boss seems to think the 03 to 06 front end can't handle the weight, but it can. Fisher and Snowdogg also make a mount for the Jeep. While Meyer makes a plow for it, I would stay away from Meyers. Curtis also makes a mount for the Jeep.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

Well, I have the option to trade my jeep in for a f250. But I'm 20 years old, and I paid the jeep off, and I don't want another car payment. So I'm trying to figure out which one to do?... If I was to keep the jeep.. i would love to put a boss sport duty...or a fisher HT or HD on...I Talked to my local BOSS dealer, and they told me they don't make a mount? So not only am I thinkin of which plow i could put on my jeep if I keep it, I'm also considering upgrading.... WHAT SHOULD i do?? 
I plow driveway and parking lots. I"m all "curfuffled" over what to do?


----------



## theplowmeister

Pick.. driveways OR parking lots. Trying to do both with 1 truck is stupid (I know a lot of people do it) you end up with something that is good with one but not the other. Like trying to make a trail rig AND a high-way cruiser. 

good luck


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

My only issue with driveways around here is that theres not a huge demand for people paying for me to come every 2"-3". They want me to wait out the storm and come either when they want me to or after the storm dumped 8"...and I"ll kill my jeep pushin that. So I'm frusterated with drives. They only want me to come plow when they can't get there cars out of there own drive, and it'll hurt either my jeep or my plow trying to push 10". My parking lots are nice, all fast food businesses, and there perfect size for the jeep, I've plowed them with a ford f250 and its hard turning and backing up. So do i get a truck and go for lots?... or get a beastly plow( BOSS or Fisher) for the jeep.. and do what i can?...


----------



## Mems

I can't see how getting a decent plow on the Jeep is not going to be the best route. Small parking lots and driveways are where the Jeeps rule. Talk with the dealers about what plow the "suggest" that they will warranty for the type of work you do and get it in writing. This will allow you to have a great plow setup and still be covered for any mishaps that you may encounter due to the excessive wear that can be found doing commercial work.


----------



## theplowmeister

le4life;1002337 said:


> I can't see how getting a decent plow on the Jeep is not going to be the best route. Small parking lots and driveways are where the Jeeps rule. Talk with the dealers about what plow the "suggest" that they will warranty for the type of work you do and get it in writing. This will allow you to have a great plow setup and still be covered for any mishaps that you may encounter due to the excessive wear that can be found doing commercial work.


The only plows that are "suggest" for Jeeps are light weight personel plows.


----------



## theplowmeister

hillbillydeluxe;999293 said:


> My only issue with driveways around here is that theres not a huge demand for people paying for me to come every 2"-3". They want me to wait out the storm and come either when they want me to or after the storm dumped 8"...and I"ll kill my jeep pushin that.


You can keep only the customers that are willing to use that charging profile and drive MILES between them

OR

use a different billing profile.

yes, a jeep is perfect for a fast food parking lot.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

Obviously if you had the Snoway 22 Series, it wouldn't have lasted you long for a commercial plow. Ask me how I know as I did the same thing with my ST and cracekd my poly.

But I upgraded to an MT, the equivalent of the current 26 Series which is the plow grade for most F150s, Rams, and GM 1500s.

A Snoway 26 series in 7'6" with Steel is 473#s and your frame, wiring, etc from the 22 Series on your current Jeep should all fit the 26 Series as well. That means all you need is the plow, and everything else is fine. You can save a 22# with the Poly, which is what I have on my MT 7'6" and it holds up great for my commercial needs.

If you are worried about the weight the additional weight, at least put the Timbrens on front and rear. Add some ballast out back, or maybe a tailgate salter or something. Also depending upon wether you have the Rubicon, Sahara, etc... find the skinniest tire with the largest load ratings in the same overall diamater you have.

Obivously make sure your brakes, and all the other items are all in order. You should be fine as a few Jeep Wranglers are using the larger 26" 7'6" Snoways.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

anybody know if the boss sport duty mount (97-02) will work on 03-06???... anyone do it?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

hillbillydeluxe;1015186 said:


> anybody know if the boss sport duty mount (97-02) will work on 03-06???... anyone do it?


To be honest, I think it should work just fine. All of the other manufacturers of plows use the same mount of the '97-'02 as the '03-'06. Your dealer may not install it for you, but just buy the mount and do it your self. Very easy to do. Did mine in one afternoon


----------



## JohnnyU

I know a guy with a 760SW on his 02 Wrangler....


----------



## bhmjwp

x2 on staying with the Sno-way. When you move up to the 24/25/26 series, your cutting edge is thicker. Thicker metal on the plow-better welds. As to wearing of the edge in one season-1 of 2 things, either a very profitable season-and the who cares-or plowing w/down pressure all the time. Only use it when you need it. We have been using 1997 Wranglers for 5+ years in your type plowing-would not change if another plow was free!

As for residentials-here's my program-heres my price-heres my bill. I'm not a hard ass-but residentials are a dime a dozen. Keep the good ones-drop the bad ones-and continuely upgrade residential accounts. Has worked well for us. We always have a 1/3 of plowing revenue for residential-no more-no less.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

My dealer has a 7'6'' snoway in stock to replace my broken one... i can pick it up today if i wanted to.. but i was really considering trading it for a truck or looking at another plow.. but im still undecided.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

hillbillydeluxe;1015941 said:


> My dealer has a 7'6'' snoway in stock to replace my broken one... i can pick it up today if i wanted to.. but i was really considering trading it for a truck or looking at another plow.. but im still undecided.


IMHO I wouldn't go with the snoway. I'm not trying to start a brand war here, but for the price I don't feel like they are a very good value. If I were you I'd go with a Boss from ESI, and install it yourself. Great plow for the money. I love mine. Also, as for trading the Jeep I wouldn't advise it, especially if your doing drives. This last storm I drove a F-150, F-450 and both of them sucked to plow in over the Jeep. Less turning radius, and rear visibility is terrible. My boss said, and I agree with him that the Jeep is one of the most efficient plow vehicles he has seen in awhile.

Hope this helps


----------



## basher

hillbillydeluxe;998397 said:


> Well, first off. a lady turned infront of me and I T-boned her, the plow is in pieces, and it was totalled when checked out by my dealer. With that being said. I do 8 driveways, and 13 small parking lots. And my cutting edge wore really fast.. and had to be replaced after only ONE SEASON.. .


So it wasn't HD enough to handle T-boneing a car. Not many commercial plows handle that well either. A Honda Accord messed with a F450 with an 8'6" Boss on it up the road from the house. Truck stopped and the car hit it head on, totaled car and the plow. Didn't hurt the truck.

There is a 3/8 wearedge available for the 22 series



theplowmeister;999238 said:


> Pick.. driveways OR parking lots. Trying to do both with 1 truck is stupid (I know a lot of people do it) you end up with something that is good with one but not the other. Like trying to make a trail rig AND a high-way cruiser.


 My W250 with Vee and spreader never enters a drive. no visibility, maneuverability, and it weighs much too much.

We are considering a full size regular cab short bed for a driveway, small lot truck. Then we can run a full size plow (probably a 8'6" 32 series, with 600lbs ballast) for big plow performance on a short wheelbase truck.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

Plowing in a Jeep is like having fun, short turn radius, tight spots, small. So i would like to stay with the Jeep.I've plowed in f250's and it sucks sometimes to back up and turn in spots but they are heavy duty. Fisher or Boss or stay with snoway?...

P&M Landscaping...well.. i would love a sport duty 7'6'' plow, but I'm Mechanically ******** ( dont know much about installing or under the hood in general) so i would need a dealer to agree to install, or find a buddy to do it. i just wish that someone has done it so i actually know it'll work for sure. lol Boss dealer said there has to be some reason boss doesnt say 97-06.. if it would fit, they would say that.. only issue that concerns me.

*FUN FACT:* after i got in my accident, i got a new quote from my dealer for a brand new 22 series 7'6'' snoway DP wireless remote, snow deflector and a "stacking" kit + install...... $5,600!!!!! Her insurance did cover that, so i could go pick it up, but cmon.... 5,600 is rediculous. so thats why I'm looking at other brands.


----------



## JohnnyU

I think it's worth a look into the Blizzards, huge time savings in whatever you plow if you can manage to hang a 760 out front. 

I know J can help you out, and he's MUCH closer to you than he is to me...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I agree, that is pretty outrageous. What do they want for a Boss in your area? I know my local dealer said in the neighborhood of like $3800 for a 7' Sportduty installed when I was looking. He also said he would match the ESI price, so you may want to look into that as well. Every manufacture I look at for plows has the exact same mount for the '97-'06 Jeeps, so I think you should be good with the Boss as well.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

same price for 7'0'' boos sport duty...around here.


----------



## theplowmeister

If your doing driveways the DP is worth the price.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

theplowmeister;1016379 said:


> If your doing driveways the DP is worth the price.


Plowmeister, you seem to be pretty knowledgable with the Jeep World, can you enlighten us with what the difference it between '97-'02 and '03-'06 Wranglers?


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

Jeeps are great for tight lots. But the first thing to kill a vehicle is the weight you hang over the front and rear.

Comapre all the brands, and you will find 2 plows that are friendly weight wise. Blizzard and Sno-Way. Now the guys who've never used the DP will never understand its benefits. Some blizzard guys have modified their plows for Down Pressure... so you know its useful.

As for the weight, if your doing commercial... go with the 26 7'6" or Blizzard 7600LT.

Here is something I copied from a previous post:
Plow Weights for 7'6" Plows without Shoes, Frame, Wiring Harness:
SnowDogg MD75 - 24" Height, ~ 400#
Fisher SD 7'6" - 26" Height, ~ 490#
Boss SportDuty Poly 7'6" - 26" Height, ~ 420#
Blizzard 7600LT - 29" Height, ~ 465#
Sno-Way 26 7'6" Poly - 26" Height, ~ 450# (includes Down Pressure)
Western Mid Weight Poly 7'6" - 27" Blade Height, 530#
Meyer doesn't have a 7'6" Commercial duty that would work well due to weight...
Hiniker makes a 7', but its recommended homeowner grade.

Those numbers above kind of speak for themselves...


----------



## theplowmeister

P&M Landscaping;1016399 said:


> Plowmeister, you seem to be pretty knowledgable with the Jeep World, can you enlighten us with what the difference it between '97-'02 and '03-'06 Wranglers?


Unfortunately ........ NO I know up to 03 there all the same.

I *think *starting in 03 they added a bar across the front under the bumper to prevent you from driving OVER another car (if it is lower than the jeep. I dont know why they pick on jeeps and NOT 18 wheelers that are Much higher.)

what other changes there are I dont know.


----------



## micklock

P&M Landscaping;1016399 said:


> Plowmeister, you seem to be pretty knowledgable with the Jeep World, can you enlighten us with what the difference it between '97-'02 and '03-'06 Wranglers?


http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f9/stock-tj-specifications-452871/


----------



## P&M Landscaping

So no difference other than axles?


----------



## basher

theplowmeister;1016699 said:


> I *think *starting in 03 they added a bar across the front under the bumper to prevent you from driving OVER another car (if it is lower than the jeep. I dont know why they pick on jeeps and NOT 18 wheelers that are Much higher.)
> .


They did the same to the ford super dutys, it is a required "Blocker Beam" because of height. On the Ford you remove them to install the plow mount that replaces it. If you remove the plow mount you must replace the blocker beam.


----------



## theplowmeister

basher;1016860 said:


> They did the same to the ford super dutys, it is a required "Blocker Beam" because of height. On the Ford you remove them to install the plow mount that replaces it. If you remove the plow mount you must replace the blocker beam.


On the jeep there weldid to the frame.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

I Emailed Boss and asked them... will the mount work 03-06...This was the response... so its the axles...


Thank you for taking the time to contact BOSS Products. The mount is the same however JEEP stopped offering the Air Suspension Upgrade kit on vehicles during that time frame. That upgrade raised the front gross axle weight rating which is needed to support the plow weight.


----------



## theplowmeister

hillbillydeluxe;1017737 said:


> I Emailed Boss and asked them... will the mount work 03-06...This was the response... so its the axles...
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to contact BOSS Products. The mount is the same however JEEP stopped offering the Air Suspension Upgrade kit on vehicles during that time frame. That upgrade raised the front gross axle weight rating which is needed to support the plow weight.


That is NOT the axles, they use the same axle it is the air shock that they stopped offering.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

wow... im a goober


----------



## SOLONDRIFTER

I've had a snoway on an '87 Ranger (junk) that I then mounted on a few pre-Tacoma trucks, currently on an '86. I didn't think they were bad, but not great. Of course I've had it about 10 years, bought used. So I started looking at changing to a Fisher/Snowdog/Meyers/etc. Here's the advice I got:
1. Stay away from Meyers -- they have great parts availability, but that's because they need parts the most, according to parts suppliers.
2. For anything small -- Toyota's, Jeeps, etc. -- the only way to go is SnowWay --and that's from a Western dealer. He said any of the stuff from the other brands is light crap, won't stand up.
3. I say a new Snowdog at one dealers parking lot -- frame bent and cracked on one side. Don't know the history, but since the blade looked ok, got to wonder if Snowdog can take it.


----------



## snowpoe

To start with I would consider staying with Sno-way for the DP .If you have drives that require back draging, which most do, the DP is a big time saver over going back and forth trying to get it down to the pavement.
I plow with a K-5 blazer and it is great for drives & I also do commercial.Ive been using it for 5yrs and you cant beat the turning radius for tight areas.Only bad thing is now that I have a spreader on it, it is hard to store much salt in the back & a little hard getting it out so a short bed 1/2 ton would be better or I could customize the cap to make it like a truck.

This year I added the wifes Jeep cherokee for a back up plow & driveway unit.It has a Curtis 3000 home pro 7' 460lbs We used it for drives and the commercial lots & in deep snow over 15" & it plowed great but of course took longer than the the K-5 with the 7 1/2' western with wings but it did a great job. The bad is the back draging ability and the scraping performance on drives that had been driven on already. The poly scraper just did not cut it in those areas, so I will be makeing a steel cutting edge for it & maybe a swimg down backdrag edge, which will add weight, but the dana 30 should handle it & I found a place to get unit bearings for $50 each.

I thought about just getting a Curtis Sno-pro 7 1/2' 750lbs which will fit right on the mount I have but the Home pro with mods will do fine.Going from a poly to a steel cutting edge adds about 55lbs, so i will see how it backdrags then.

Anyway I would try and stay with something that has Down pressure & the jeep could do duty as a commercial & driveway unit if set up right. Other option is an older straight axle Blazer (73-91)or short bed PU up to a 87 or a newer one with IFS which I have no clue how they hold up.Just beef up the suspentions (add a leafs,air shocks,air bags, stiffer rate coils etc.) always check ball joints & wheel bearings which will wear out faster & go for it


----------

